# Season Two Jupiter II



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Has anyone considered doing the Moebius Jupiter II up as the season two version? 
This easily would solve the problem about the space pod and one also could not worry about such things as the spiral on top of the mini J-2 in the astogator or the maps on the astrogator. 
It'd be very easy to fill in the space pod doors on the exterior, too. Not to mention getting rid of the chariot ramp as well. 
I probably will work my Jupiter II that way. 
Although some might consider it, I would not do my Jupiter II as a first-season version. We're not as sure of the colors, plus I would not want to leave out the center radar console and second chair. 
Jeff


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I am working on an interior from each season now. They will take a while to complete.

The Chariot ramp was on the season 1 & 2 miniature so there would be no need to remove it. The Space Pod doors on the lower hull will have to be filled in. There was another panel for the atomic engine that would need to be scribed which is not too difficult. 

The season 1 interior will involve a bit of scratchbuilding for features such as the atomic clock below the flight recorder, the perescope viewer that was never used on the communications panel and the smaller cabin pressure control unit among other details.

I should have some in progress photos posted soon.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

i plan on building my j2 with 1st season colors. i`am going to cut out the center section of the main control panel to display the 1st season version, with the pilot chair.and then be able to plug in the center section to display the other 2 seasons as well. that way i can have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

When I get to it, mine will be a compilation of season's 1&2. No provision for space pod, as I never liked the idea of it.

Cappy D


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

From what I can tell, the absence of the Space Pod, the Space pod Access hatch, the 1' high 'kick guards' for the freezing tubes, the color of the reel to reel flight recorder spools and that black swirl design for the central astrogator disk were the only differences between seasons 2 & 3.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

The lighted bulkheads that went across the ceiling was another difference.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Seaview said:


> From what I can tell, the absence of the Space Pod, the Space pod Access hatch, the 1' high 'kick guards' for the freezing tubes, the color of the reel to reel flight recorder spools and that black swirl design for the central astrogator disk were the only differences between seasons 2 & 3.



Actually, if you watch the first 2 episodes of season 3, the flight recorder spools are still silver and there's no black and yellow "swirl" on the astrogator. Those changes just seemed to come out of nowhere. I also noted a couple of season 3 episodes have the standard access door where the Space Pod hatch w/window appeared later on also.

This show is interesting in terms of the set changes that were made an when, but I'm sure it would drive you batty to keep up with them all.

Bryan


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

i would like to challenge some talented artist to come up with some fully extended wall beams with the connecting ring. come on guys and gals i know you all got it in you to do it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jeffking45 said:


> i would like to challenge some talented artist to come up with some fully extended wall beams with the connecting ring. come on guys and gals i know you all got it in you to do it.


 
Check out this talented Guy's work...Go down the page...

Thanks to my Bud Alex49 for showing me this...

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

You call that talent!...lol! That guy is an artistic modeling savant! After I saw what he did to the polar lights J2;I knew his Moebius one would be something special. His electronics and wiring is so exacting and perfect that one can imagine him as a head engineer at Sony. I was kinda hoping the Japanese translation would be "I really have no idea how to build this...so I hired the modeling shops at WETA workshop in New Zealand to do it for me!" lol


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

jeffking45 said:


> i would like to challenge some talented artist to come up with some fully extended wall beams with the connecting ring. come on guys and gals i know you all got it in you to do it.


Still have to put the very short vertical bits of angle on the vertical portions of the soffit joins. The angle that runs along the the intersections of the light girders and the soffits and ceiling panels (or open spaces) is very prominent in photos. The angle bead is also very prominent around the airlock hatch and along the walls in the viewport area and comm station. Use the finest Evergreen or Plastruct L.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

That guy is a mix of starseeker, teslabe, simom mercs, ductape, steve payne and others masters in several modeling areas.
What we don't know (yet) is his talents with mechanics (working landing legs). If he do so, you can put Ya3 in this mix.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I am certainly not worthy of this guys talent...WOW! I humbly bow to this dude. I can only continue my quest to even reach the gutter that surrounds the mountain where his modeling skills sprang from!


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Gemini1999 said:


> Actually, if you watch the first 2 episodes of season 3, the flight recorder spools are still silver and there's no black and yellow "swirl" on the astrogator. Those changes just seemed to come out of nowhere. I also noted a couple of season 3 episodes have the standard access door where the Space Pod hatch w/window appeared later on also.
> 
> This show is interesting in terms of the set changes that were made an when, but I'm sure it would drive you batty to keep up with them all.
> 
> Bryan


Hello,

I think your observation is right, and it confirms else something I noticed. If you look at the episode "The Condemned of Space" (the first episode aired in season 3) you can see the last time the ladder was used. Dr. Smith climbed up the ladder in this season 3 episode when he was on his way to eject his tape recording container into space. After this, the square opening to the lower level seemed to disappear. They must have filmed at least portions of that episode before set redesigns. Really, I think the loss of the ladder was dumb even if they did it because of set moves or something. Use of the ladder added to the illusion of the ship being multi-leveled. If the square had to go, why didn't they at least paint a dark black square under the ladder? No, wait, I know the reason...consistency didn't matter at all.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Alright. Lighted full length wall beams MAKE the J2. It makes perfect sense in structural integrity. Even one version of the Enterprise used this on the bridge. (Star Trek stealing from Lost in Space? Oh the pain!)

It's the one thing that I was hoping would be included in the kit. Now I guess I have to do this because DANG someone else beat me to the punch again. Although my approach will be much different than his. (He's possessed, clearly...) 

On one of my PL J2's I created clear resin pressure-cast wall beams lit by LEDs from the bottom and edges. Gave a nice illusion of illumination and worked with the rest of the lighting. I think that's what this calls for...


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

The new stage at fox they moved to (anyone know why?) had no pit in the floor, even the elevator could only drop a foot or so to the stage floor. I suppose the opening was covered because it showed the concrete stage floor underneath it too easily in shots, but that is just my guess at IA logic.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

m jamieson said:


> The new stage at fox they moved to (anyone know why?) had no pit in the floor, even the elevator could only drop a foot or so to the stage floor. I suppose the opening was covered because it showed the concrete stage floor underneath it too easily in shots, but that is just my guess at IA logic.



I'm wondering when they made the move. Clearly it wasn't between seasons. You'd think it would have interrupted the filming scheduling to do something like that during the season.
Jeff


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

WOW! That guy's work is phenominal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey guys i found another interesting tidbit there is another small base line calibration thing in front of the astrogator knob that lets the astrogator controls flip in the up right position . you can see it clearly in the episode "forbidden world" the part where don tells john to get on the deck "thats an order" then i fires the retro rockets by pulling the knob .check it out guys jeff


----------

